# Capt Mike Gruber



## Capt_Jeff (Feb 19, 2007)

This morning, longtime fishing legend Capt. Mike Gruber passed away at his home in Palm Bay, Florida.

As some of you may known, for the last several months Mike has been battling cancer.

The family has asked that no flowers be sent at this time.

A fund will be set up shortly by the family were donations can be sent to underwrite a kids fishing tournament in Mike's honor.

Capt Mike Gruber will be cremated & his ashes will be spread at sea.

I will advise you all of more info as the family provides it.


Capt Jeff Kraynik


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=engel017.gif]
Prayers sent.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Prayers go out to the family, at least he's in a better place.
Weedy


----------

